# Bald-faced hornet



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

I haven't posted here for ages! For that matter I haven't done much photography for ages. I didn't lose interest, life just got a bit too busy.
But spring is here and its time to break out the camera gear and start shooting some bugs. In the meantime I've been going through my files and came accross this picture of a bald-faced hornet (_Dolichovespula maculata_) that I shot last summer. I love the face on this beast...and the way these wasps rest with their front legs off the ground.

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com

Camera: Olympus OM-D E-M5
Lens: Zuiko 60mm micro four thirds macro
Settings: manual exposure (F11 @ 1/160 sec)
Lighting: Olympus flash (I don't remember which one or the setting—oops!)
ISO: 200


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

very nice pic, thanks for sharing


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

man amazing quality....also how close were you to that thing lol


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Very nice. I wouldn't want to see a rear end shot up close and personal, though 

-Stef*


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

That is a pretty cool shot!


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

hedge_fund said:


> very nice pic, thanks for sharing





lamiskool said:


> man amazing quality....also how close were you to that thing lol





Art by Stef* said:


> Very nice. I wouldn't want to see a rear end shot up close and personal, though
> 
> -Stef*





johnson18 said:


> That is a pretty cool shot!


 Thanks all! The front of my lens would have been about 4 inches from the wasp. Lots of working room! :icon_smil

I have to admit, I have been stung many times, mainly for getting too close to hives. But they are just so damn interesting to watch!

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------

